# What do you look for when purchasing a receiver?



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

I am looking to buy one, but dont know wth i'm looking for, so I figured I would ask what YOU look for in a receiver (budget receiver preferably)


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

right number of channels and a remote....as cheap as possible, by a manufacturer i recognise and trust, pioneer, kenwood, sony etc etc.

(all good amps sound about the same)


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Kenwood hasn't been in home audio for almost 4 years now. So good luck with that. lol Sony and Pioneer are absolute junk in terms of power. Pioneer Elite are great receivers but not "budget" and Sony ES is just a fancy Sony. Still turd power with more features. 

Look into Onkyo, Denon, Marantz... As for what to look for? You need the right number of inputs for your system and does the video switching you need for your TV/components. I highly recommend the video switching just to make the system more user friendly as you'd essentially make the TV nothing more than a monitor and you just turn it on and off. That's it. 

With that said, what all are you going to hook up to it and what kind of TV? What's your budget for the receiver? What speakers are you going to be using? Do you have a powered sub?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

even has 'surround' 

http://cgi.ebay.com/KENWOOD-SURROUN...ryZ14981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

old is good...like me 

http://cgi.ebay.com/KENWOOD-SURROUN...ryZ14981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

The things I look for are:
digital inputs: need enough for all the sources i've got. assignable to different video sources is nice too.
multi-channel input: i'm still part of the small minority that owns a dvd-a/sacd player, so i want to be able to play them. also useful these days for hd-dvd (RIP) or bluray if your player does not accept the newer formats through HDMI
pre-outs: as someone else stated, pioneer is a little anemic with power. I've got one, can't complain on my end, but since i do want to run some 4ohm speakers, i'd rather have the ability to add-on later (and the DIY project should be done soon enough)
video switching: i don't have much use for this anymore, but a lot of people like to be able to switch everything within the receiver as opposed to the display

I went through ebay for my last couple receivers with good luck. if you buy a quality piece from a decent seller, you should have no issues.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone else getting the feeling that 60ndown has a mega ghetto home theater?  

Start here - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=738511
The post is a little old, but explains a few things regarding newish receiver tech and how to pick one that is "future proof". (Keep in mind its a little old, so a few things have changed.)

The first thing I look for is always sound quality. I completely disagree with 60ndown, and do not think all good amps sound the same. Most receivers have their own sonic signature, and its pretty easy to hear.... at least imo. Go to a local dealer, find speakers similar in design/materials to what you own or plan to purchase, then listen. Decide what you like. 

2nd - Figure out what you are hooking up, and how you want to do so. Make sure the receiver has all the necessary inputs + room for expansion and can handle any major changes in the near future to your system. (If you have a sat box and a dvd player, and the receiver only has 2 digital inputs it'll do the job now, but forget about adding anything.)

3rd - Do you own an SPL meter, and will you take the time to calibrate your system? Maybe yes, odds are no. If you lean towards no get something with an auto calibration like MCACC, YPAO or Audessey. 

4th - Video - Do you want the receiver to do all switching and TV on one input? If so the ability to run all signals (composite, s-vid, component) through HDMI is a must. Many if not all of the receivers that do this, also offer some form of upscaling as well. 

5th - Similar to 2, but I'd like to highlight the point. Are you going Bluray now or ever? If that answer is yes, get something that is HDMI 1.3 and can decode bitstream DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. If you are going PS3 some HDMI 1.1 receivers can handle the PCM feed via HDMI, however some don't have the bandwidth and some can only do 5.1 via PCM over HDMI. Why take the chance, just get something that does it all.

6th - cool but useful features. So you are going only 5.1....why buy a 7.1 receiver? How about a powered zone 2 that can run some speakers out on the deck for when you are grilling this summer, or another room for the wife to listen to music in while you blast your movie at silly volumes? Some receivers can bi-amp internally with the extra 2 channels as well. iPod connectivity, internet radio, Sat radio, pre-outs or multi-chan inputs are all other useful cool features that may capture one's interest. You decide.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

yea a lil ghetto maybe 

i bet anyone would enjoy a movie at my place on my $1400 (46" lcd $1000 (open box), $60 sony dvd player, $90 mains, $100 diyma 12 sub, $100 plate amp, $100 nad 3020 (e bay) speaker amp) system.

sure there are $10,000 + systems out there, but i believe if the movie is any good, 'it' is the main focus, dose anyone really need $1500 amps (x5) to watch 'finding nemo' or "pirates of the caribbean'?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

how much does it weigh


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

60ndown said:


> yea a lil ghetto maybe
> 
> i bet anyone would enjoy a movie at my place on my $1400 (46" lcd $1000 (open box), $60 sony dvd player, $90 mains, $100 diyma 12 sub, $100 plate amp, $100 nad 3020 (e bay) speaker amp) system.
> 
> sure there are $10,000 + systems out there, but i believe if the movie is any good, 'it' is the main focus, dose anyone really need $1500 amps (x5) to watch 'finding nemo' or "pirates of the caribbean'?


There's nothing wrong with a deal. Personally I think some $250-300 pro amps, or a deal off ebay is the way to go if you go above and beyond the receiver realm. Those things are ballsy and sound great with a fan mod here or there. I just don't like the whole balanced to unbalanced adapter idea....so i would want a pre-pro that has balanced natively. Was a bit out of my budget when I picked up my Elite. I love my sub too. Retail = $1000, employee price = $475, Some idiot hitting a 1 instead of a 4 and me getting sub for $175.... priceless!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

havok20222 said:


> I love my sub too. Retail = $1000, employee price = $475, Some idiot hitting a 1 instead of a 4 and me getting sub for $175.... priceless!


You still work there? Be carefull what you post online, most companies would fire you if they read this because that is a form of stealing!


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ultimateherts said:


> You still work there? Be carefull what you post online, most companies would fire you if they read this because that is a form of stealing!


1. Don't work there. 
2. Manager thought it was funny.
3. They can't penalize me for their mistake. They put it in the retail system wrong from corporate. Caught it the next day. Apparently me buying it threw a flag, cause when I went to buy a 2nd it was back up to $475.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Toxis said:


> With that said, what all are you going to hook up to it and what kind of TV? What's your budget for the receiver? What speakers are you going to be using? Do you have a powered sub?


Hooking up:
2 front speakers (maybe towers?), Center Speaker, Rear Speaker, JL W7 (single 3 ohm), POSSIBLY an Xbox 360, & Satellite TV Box; however, my TV has a ton of inputs (3 HDMI, a few composites, few S-Video's)


Panasonic 42" Plasma

2-300$

IDK what kind of speakers, sub is not powered



havok20222 said:


> 3rd - Do you own an SPL meter, and will you take the time to calibrate your system? Maybe yes, odds are no. If you lean towards no get something with an auto calibration like MCACC, YPAO or Audessey.


*No*



havok20222 said:


> 5th - Similar to 2, but I'd like to highlight the point. Are you going Bluray now or ever? If that answer is yes, get something that is HDMI 1.3 and can decode bitstream DTS-HD Master Audio and Dolby TrueHD. If you are going PS3 some HDMI 1.1 receivers can handle the PCM feed via HDMI, however some don't have the bandwidth and some can only do 5.1 via PCM over HDMI. Why take the chance, just get something that does it all.


*Maybe down the line. My TV has HDMI 1.3 FWIW*



havok20222 said:


> 6th - cool but useful features. So you are going only 5.1....why buy a 7.1 receiver? How about a powered zone 2 that can run some speakers out on the deck for when you are grilling this summer, or another room for the wife to listen to music in while you blast your movie at silly volumes? Some receivers can bi-amp internally with the extra 2 channels as well. iPod connectivity, internet radio, Sat radio, pre-outs or multi-chan inputs are all other useful cool features that may capture one's interest. You decide.


*sounds like good ideas*


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.harmanaudiooutlet.com/se...etail.asp?urlMaterialNumber=AVR 340-Z&status=


http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ter-Receiver-105W-X-7ch/1.html?item=MARSR7500


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...XR700_SA_XR700_7_1_Channel_Digital_Home.html#

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...vers/model.SA-XR70S_11002_7000000000000005702


http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...vers/model.SA-XR55K_11002_7000000000000005702


----------

